# Am looking for an authentic recipe for Mrs. Ball's South African Chutney.



## BuzzyBuzzina (Aug 17, 2005)

I am preparing an authentic South African Dinner for my book group. We are reading The #1 Ladies Detective Agency and I would like to make this chutney. Does any one have the recipe?


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 17, 2005)

Oh my gosh! The best chutney in the universe. 
Yes, I'll look for my recipe. What are you cooking? I have a great Bobotie recipe if you're interested. -Sandyj


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 17, 2005)

*Mrs. Ball's Chutney recipe (1)*

If I knew how to insert a photo, I would put one in that I found of this product.
These are two versions, that made the least quantities and are pretty easy. I have more. These two were shared by SA folks on a SA related website for expats called rainbownation.com:

#1 (you can substitute peaches, which I did)
Ingredients:
2 kg ripe apricots
1 large onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, crushed
500g seedless raisins
400 g white sugar
1 ml cayenne pepper
5 ml salt
10 ml ground ginger
5 ml custard powder
500 ml brown vinegar

Halve and stone the apricots. Mix all the ingredients in a stanless steel saucepan and bring slowly to the boil. Simmer, uncovered. for 45 minutes to 1 hour, or until thickened, stirring occasionally. Pour into clean, warm jars and seal immediately.

#2 
Ingredients:
250 grams half-ripe mangoes (i.e. still firm)
2 ripe mangoes 
10 tblsp sugar
2 inch piece ginger
12 gloves garlic 
1/2 tsp salt 
3 tsp chilli powder 
1/2 cup vinegar 

Preparation Method:
1. Peel and cube the half-ripe mangoes. Mix with the sugar and set aside for an hour. 
2. Peel and chop the ripe mangoes. Grind the ginger and garlic with a little of the vinegar. Add to the sugared mangoes along with the salt and chilli powder.
3. Cook over a low heat until the cubes mangoes are tender. 
4. Cool and bottle

-Sandyj


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 17, 2005)

*Mrs. Ball's Chutney picture*

Maybe this will work - there is a photo attached!


----------

